# Ram help - DDR2 800mhz 2GB showing up as 1GB



## benmat_rox (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi, i just brought a single stick of DDR2 800mhz ram and its supposed to be 2gb but its only showing up as 1gb. Its dual sided ram so im assuming thats the problem but just to make sure, can a P5N-E SLI mobo run dual sided ram? If not, should i just stick to getting 2 1gb sticks?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Your better off with a matched pair of 1 gig sticks, then you can
utilize the full potential of the ram, 800mhz in dual mode. Cant do
that with one stick.


----------



## benmat_rox (Dec 20, 2007)

Yea i already knew about that but i was planning on getting 2 2GB sticks and dual channelling them but for some reason my 2gb is only showing as 1gb and double sided ram...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and part number ram did you buy?
For dual channel you need matched sticks if you buy them separately the chance of a perfect match is pretty slim and can cause some intermittent freezing, lockup issues.


----------



## benmat_rox (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok...Well, first of all - Sorry for the Incredibly late reply but my internet got cut off so ive been stuck with ****ty single player games and only 1GB of ram lol.

The people in centrecom ripped me off first time i went in - I asked for 2GB stick of 800mhz ram and the cockhead said "Oh yea, 800mhz right here, there ya go" i took it home and it was only 533mhz - So i took it back and made him give me the right one. After threatening the nerd with a nipple cripple, he was much more inclined to give me the ram with no hassle (jokes ) 

But yea, im pretty sure the wanker just took the ram out of the case and put the new stick in, and i REALLY cbf openin my computer and writing down some serial number so ill just give you the one thats on the box and it should be fine, its still the same brand RAM and what-not so yea..
Its Kingston KVR667D2N5K2
Also below that it says 4GB PC2 - 5300 CL5 240-Pin DIMM Kit (2 Pcs) (The case was for 2x 2GB sticks but the guy just took one out and sold me the other one)

So yea, should that ram be working as 2GB in my comp?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To start with Kingston KVR*667*D2N5K2 is 667Mhz PC2 5300 not 800Mhz PC2 6400 and your pc will only recognize 1 gig per slot.
http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=GA-8VT880P Combo (Rev 2.x)


----------



## benmat_rox (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh yea sorry i forgot to mention that its supposedly the EXACT same type of ram except for the 667mhz. The guy in the shop was a ******* tool and he put an 800mhz stick inside the 667 case which i had to return.

I just realised i havn't told the story of how i stumbled across the ram - I went into a shop called Centrecom, looking to buy myself some new ram for my brand new P5N-E Sli mobo. I ask him for a DDR2 800MHZ 2GB STICK OF RAM......He comes back and says these exact words to me "Here ya go, DDR2 800 megahurtz" as hes handing me the ram (with this big nerd smile on his face) I drove an hour home to find that the ram was indeed 667 and NOT 800mhz. I drive ALL the way back, abuse the fat guy that worked there and he said "oh oh sorry sorry here ya go, ill swap that around for ya" and took the case, opened it up and swapped it around for the 800mhz stick.

So yea thats why it says 667...Which i probably should have told you that its actually different ram to whats on the box but i suppose it doesnt really matter now because now i know my motherboard will only recognize 1gb of ram per slot, which is problem solved i guess.

Also, this is the ram that i had to go back and buy off the fat nerd guy, which only cost me $42 AUD which i think is a pretty good deal. http://www.centrecom.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=115_23&products_id=26682

Well, thanks for your help wrench. Hopefully ill be a bit better off with this ram and if all goes well, next pay day ill go buy another 2 sticks and upgrade myself on to some XP x64


----------

